# Critter keeper setup. Ideas?



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I decided that for my next tank I'll probably go with a 3gal critter keeper because I measured my stuff again and I don't have the space for a big tank. My question is:

Those of you who use critter keepers, how did you make the heater and filter fit? I'm thinking I'll have to cut holes on the side of the cover to be able to fit the filter and heater. What did you guys do?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a smaller sized heater...It is a penn plax adjustable but it is only 7" or so so it fits nicely...I used a lighter and a box cutter to cut out a small space just big enough for my filter to fit through..I use a redsea nano HOB filter..however..You could probably do without cutting any holes in the top if you go with a sponge filter.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine from PetCo already came with a pop-out in the lid for cords. I used an internal filter (Tetra Whisper 3i) and just set the lid on TOP of the cord. There was no space between the lid and the Keeper, and she doesn't jump if she sees a top. I didn't have a heater in there, but I would suggest something flat or under the gravel. You need all the space you can get in these things! Especially if you're going for the 1.75 or 3 gallon ones.

I attached 2 pictures of when I had mine. Small amount of substrate, filter facing the opposite side of the width so the current is only in that space, live plants (anacharis and moss ball), 2 fake plants, and all of those were on one half, so she had the other half for total free swimming except for a small rock "cave". Often times I'd see her hiding herself amongst the plants, but she just loved to zip around the other side.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

^ Yup, mine from Petco have the pop out section as well.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I personally don't like putting the lid on, it would snap on SO tight that it would be near impossible for me to get it back off. >:-(


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my 3 gallon critter keeper.








It has no substrate because my betta is blind and he likes to scoot around on the bottom to find sunken pellets. haha

This is what I meant about the lid:








The lid still fits on nicely and theres no room for my little guy to jump out.

He likes the heater..it is one of his favorite hangouts.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow and they look pretty awesome too. I like that you put only a couple of rocks and no gravel. It's pretty. I might just copy you. LOL!


----------



## veggiebetta (Mar 2, 2012)

I am in love with my 3 galloon Critter Keeper. It's fantastic and as Littlebittyfish pointed out, it's pretty much easily customizeable to your needs. I popped the circular hole out for the air tube for my Tetra 3i air powered filter, and the thin slats are so easy to cut out if you need extra room for cords. No need to snap the lid on over them. I don't even have to take the lid off to do water changes. I cut three or four slats out of the side enough to fit an air tube through to siphon water out. Makes it less stressful as well. Then use the flip top to pour water back in! Genius! Here's a picture of mine. I've got 1 female veil tale betta, and three white cloud mountain minnows and a mystery snail. Live plants include a banana plant, mondo grass (which isn't typically aquatic but seems to be doing fine so far) two elodea plants, and christmas moss growing on some rocks towards the back. The only draw back to these tanks is no strong light source really. I bought a cheap desk lamp from the thrift store and bought a full spectrum florescent bulb for it. So I had to stack my plants from right to left with the ones needing the most light to be on that side of thank. Makes for interesting light play on the fishies too.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

These look great! :-D I have a 2 gal Kritter Keeper, I just stick the cord out the side, and the lid doesn't snap on fully on the one side due to the cord, but it keeps the heater in place nicely and makes it so the lid is easier for me to get off.

Definitely going to get a larger Kritter Keep for another tank, for a new fish. They are great!  I have horrible luck with filters, so I prefer no filters.

Here are pictures of mine! Set up in 2 different ways.


----------



## veggiebetta (Mar 2, 2012)

JBosley said:


> These look great! :-D I have a 2 gal Kritter Keeper, I just stick the cord out the side, and the lid doesn't snap on fully on the one side due to the cord, but it keeps the heater in place nicely and makes it so the lid is easier for me to get off.
> 
> Definitely going to get a larger Kritter Keep for another tank, for a new fish. They are great!  I have horrible luck with filters, so I prefer no filters.
> 
> Here are pictures of mine! Set up in 2 different ways.


Have you tried a Marina i25? I bought it a few days ago and think its fabulous. The intake isn't very strong and if you needed to you could always attach a sponge in front to protect finnage. The outpour can be placed right at water level so as not to create a strong current but enough to circulate well. I have it now in the critter keeper posted above, removed the tetra because it kept foaming.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

JBosley said:


> These look great! :-D I have a 2 gal Kritter Keeper, I just stick the cord out the side, and the lid doesn't snap on fully on the one side due to the cord, but it keeps the heater in place nicely and makes it so the lid is easier for me to get off.


We have Daughter's 3.5g KK-style tank (3.25 at present water level) set up exactly that way, and it's brilliant - very easy for a young teenager to maintain. No filter in that tank, due to her betta hating any kind of water flow. The little Dymax heater suction caps onto the wall of the tank, which I like. Ours have a clear lift-up 'window' in the lid, which I like, also.

Nice tanks, everyone! I'll be sure to show Daughter this thread, she'll enjoy seeing all your set ups.


----------

